# St Augustine, FL



## guzziknight (Oct 7, 2010)

I was in St Augustine this week. I would like some C&C of these HDRs. Some are over the top, but I think they work.  Thanks!

1.




2. Alternate version




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Provo (Oct 7, 2010)

I like the set I think they are good just have a few bugs to address image 1 something is happening to sky
and you have some chromatic aberration happening


----------



## guzziknight (Oct 7, 2010)

Provo said:


> I like the set I think they are good just have a few bugs to address image 1 something is happening to sky
> and you have some chromatic aberration happening



I see the sky issue, but I can't see the chromatic aberrations.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 7, 2010)

The CA might actually be ghosting. As per seen in #2. Nice set. I actually prefer 1 to 2. It seems to actually have more details. All are well done.


----------



## blabus (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the second to last one. Captures a very 'dusk-like' feeling (I assume it was shot at dusk?).


----------



## guzziknight (Oct 9, 2010)

Bynx, it might be CA or ghosting. Haven't figured that out. It was windy.

Blabus, yep, it was taken around dusk.

#4 & 5 are the same place, one inside, one out. 4 is becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## peacock (Oct 9, 2010)

I quite like #4 and #3. I think #1 could've been much better if there was no ghosting.


----------



## nemopaice (Oct 10, 2010)

I like #3 on down, both 1 and 2 has something screwy going on around the the edge of the roof that I just cannot keep my eyes away from. I don;t know how to describe it other than it looks smudgy to me?

Nice job over-all. I always liked visiting St. Augustine.


----------



## guzziknight (Oct 10, 2010)

nemopaice said:


> both 1 and 2 has something screwy going on around the the edge of the roof that I just cannot keep my eyes away from. I don;t know how to describe it other than it looks smudgy to me?




I think that's the ghosting from the clouds that's creating that effect. I see it as well. Clouds give me the biggest fits. Hard to get right at times, depends on the software.


----------



## nemopaice (Oct 10, 2010)

guzziknight said:


> nemopaice said:
> 
> 
> > both 1 and 2 has something screwy going on around the the edge of the roof that I just cannot keep my eyes away from. I don;t know how to describe it other than it looks smudgy to me?
> ...



Yea that's probably it. If you don't mind me asking, what software are you using for the HDR?


----------



## guzziknight (Oct 10, 2010)

Currently, I'm using the latest version of Photomatix. I like the software, but it seems to have more trouble with ghosting, especially in clouds. 

I used the trial version of HDR Expose, which I loved. It seems to have a lot more control built in, and when I made HDRs from the same images the gave me trouble in Photomatix, it handled the ghosting much better.

The only reason I haven't bought it yet is because I'm waiting for Nik's new HDR program, which should be out this week. I've heard great things about that one as well, but want to try it before I buy it.

Both HDR Expose and Nik's are around $150, so I can't get both.


----------

